# The 100th Giro d'Italia



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

​
*The 100th Giro d'Italia*​
And so it begins. The 100th Edition of the arguably toughest Grand Tour in the most beautiful country - The Giro d'Italia. This year's edition takes us from Sardinia to Milan via Sicily and the backbone of the Italian peninsula. A true Grand Tour of one of the most important countries in the history of professional cycling.






​
The leading combatants are without doubt Quintana, Nibali and Landa; but various other riders may surprise including Pinot, Van Garderen, Mollema, Rolland, Henao, Thomas, Kruijswijk and Atapuma should they make it to the start. Astana begins behind the 8-ball having lost Aru to an injury and Scarponi to a tragic and fatal accident while training. Personnally, Nibali is my favorite take the famed golden spiral trophy yet again.


*The First Stage:* Alghero to Olbia, 206 km

A bumpy leg-warmer of a ride with three Cat 4 climbs in Sardinia: The Multeddu, the Trinita d'Agulto and the San Pantaleo. As usual, it is the last climb of the stage which will be watched the most closely. 

The San Pantaleo maxes out at a respectable 12% grade about 20 km before the mostly flat finishing run into Olbia on the via Redipulgia. The sprinters should have recovered enough to gather for a mass sprint at the Arrivo. They need to make the most of this as the Giro only features about eight stages for the fast men and Stage Two from Olbia to Tortoli will put them squarely into the pain cave. 

Thus, our first Maglia Rosa in Olbia will probably not be the same rider in Tortoli the next day.

The Profile:








The Map:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

Anyone know what options are there to watch/stream the Giro in the US?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It will almost certainly be available here

[Live Stream] ? Tiz-Cycling


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

As far as I can tell it's finding on line sites to watch. Steephill.com will have links and have the last part of the stages for viewing after they are over.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

TIZ FTW! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Francetv Sport channel on YouTube live streams a number of races as well.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

The official start list:

Giro d'Italia 2017 Start List | Cyclingnews.com

As of now.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Anyone know what options are there to watch/stream the Giro in the US?


I'll be using EuroSport via a VPN connection, same as the last few years:

PureVPN link:
https://goo.gl/NSE0A4


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

My picks: 1st place Quintana, Nibali 2nd, 3rd Henao


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

If your cable provider offers RAI, it'll be on that, 2 1/2 hours a day so far that I've seen. It's in Italian, but.............

Nothing on BeIn from what I've seen so far, they've broadcast the race the last few years. Apparently, they've decided to drop cycling coverage entirely, or at least I haven't seen any.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

rufus said:


> If your cable provider offers RAI, it'll be on that, 2 1/2 hours a day so far that I've seen. It's in Italian, but.............
> 
> Nothing on BeIn from what I've seen so far, they've broadcast the race the last few years. Apparently, they've decided to drop cycling coverage entirely, or at least I haven't seen any.


Yep, same, I've been checking BeIN. Nothing. Just deleted their app.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Yep, I haven't seen anything from BEin either.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a little crazy? Kind of cool, no doubt, but I don't know...

Giro d'Italia adds new descending classification with segments including Passo dello Stelvio | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> This is a little crazy? Kind of cool, no doubt, but I don't know...
> 
> Giro d'Italia adds new descending classification with segments including Passo dello Stelvio | Cyclingnews.com


and the first photo accompanying the post is of kruijswijk and zakurin...
:devil:


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nibali without Navardauskas for Giro d'Italia defence | Cyclingnews.com

uh oh.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I live where the first stage will arrive,lot of excitement in town. Team buses already,a lot of energy is in the air. Riders will pass in front of my workplace,a very long flat road at 10 kms from the finishing line,it'll be amazing to watch.
The San Pantaleo climb is my favorite gym.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Devastazione said:


> I live where the first stage will arrive,lot of excitement in town. Team buses already,a lot of excitement is in the air. Riders will pass in front of my workplace,a very long flat road at 10 kms from the finishing line,it'll be amazing to watche.
> The San Pantaleo climb is my favorite gym.


Take some pictures and share please!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Giro d'Italia descending competition met with resistance from peloton | Cyclingnews.com


Insane idea this - perhaps a gimme for Nibali but at what price?

I hope this is a one-off and gone next year.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Giro d'Italia descending competition met with resistance from peloton | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> 
> Insane idea this - perhaps a gimme for Nibali but at what price?
> ...


WOW!
Life threatening descents awarding 500 euros for each segment. 5000 euros for overall first place. I wonder what the leader jersey will look like. Skull and crossbones?

And people say disc brakes are dangerous.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

That's just stupid. Soon, bonuses for each Strava segment......


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I typically hope these guys pull a rabbit out of a hat, but even I have to admit that they are kind of a mess and that having no plan isn't typically a very good plan for a three week stage race. I don't even know what to say anymore. Take me to your leader..... oh wait, you don't have one. 

Cannondale-Drapac heads to Giro d'Italia without a designated leader | Cyclingnews.com

It would still be nice to see Formolo, Carthy, or Woods pull something off, but.....


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> I live where the first stage will arrive,lot of excitement in town. Team buses already,a lot of energy is in the air. Riders will pass in front of my workplace,a very long flat road at 10 kms from the finishing line,it'll be amazing to watch.
> The San Pantaleo climb is my favorite gym.


Wow, that is so cool. Please take some pictures for all of us.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I typically hope these guys pull a rabbit out of a hat, but even I have to admit that they are kind of a mess and that having no plan isn't typically a very good plan for a three week stage race. I don't even know what to say anymore. Take me to your leader..... oh wait, you don't have one.
> 
> Cannondale-Drapac heads to Giro d'Italia without a designated leader | Cyclingnews.com
> 
> It would still be nice to see Formolo, Carthy, or Woods pull something off, but.....


Wow, and going into a Grand Tour with co team leaders typically is not a smart idea. I think this might take the cake for bad ideas. They've gone from going into a tour with options A, B, C, D, E and F to no plan at all? 
Heck Movistar went into last year's Giro with a ton of ambition, they had several plans which included a podium and stage win for Valverde (accomplished), KOM jersey for Visconti and Team overall title which they did not get. 
I think I'd rather a team go in with a plan even if it's several different plans that none at all. I'm not even sure I'd want to apply for a job if they (Cannondale) had a job opening right now. They seem to be a bit of a disaster.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Wow, that is so cool. Please take some pictures for all of us.


I'll do my best but I can't guarantee,I'm the oldish guy that likes to look things from his eyes rather than from a smartphone screen. I'll see if i can take my little one where the teams will be parked for the night tho,that should involve some pics.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Good News:

Giro cancels controversial best downhill rider competition after backlash | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Good News:
> 
> Giro cancels controversial best downhill rider competition after backlash | VeloNews.com


Smart move. One crash and they would never live it down. Descents are exciting on their own without points and an official competition anyway.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

Is anyone planning on watching the Giro via fuboTv? I was just curious what channel the race will actually be broadcast on via fubo?


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

Here is some good info. I just signed up using the promotion offered in the link below. One big negative on the fubotv option - there is no DVR available for the cycling channel.

How to Legitimately Watch the 2017 Giro d'Italia from the United States and Canada


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

scottie said:


> Here is some good info. I just signed up using the promotion offered in the link below. One big negative on the fubotv option - there is no DVR available for the cycling channel.
> 
> How to Legitimately Watch the 2017 Giro d'Italia from the United States and Canada


Thank you scottie!! You win the internet! Any ideas anyone on how to capture the feed from Fubo to watch it later? I'm up at 5:something.... Gotta be a way.


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

PBL450 said:


> Thank you scottie!! You win the internet! Any ideas anyone on how to capture the feed from Fubo to watch it later? I'm up at 5:something.... Gotta be a way.


I believe I read fubo has a DVR feature.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

shermes said:


> I believe I read fubo has a DVR feature.


Not for cycling... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shermes (Jul 26, 2008)

PBL450 said:


> Not for cycling...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, looks like it's just for soccer. I guess I didn't read it carefully enough.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

shermes said:


> Ok, looks like it's just for soccer. I guess I didn't read it carefully enough.


Thank you though! Still looking. Found some YouTube videos by like, 10 year olds, but I'm not sure I'm going down that path. Yet.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

Received this email today from Fubo

---

Jorge (fuboTV)
May 4, 1:58 PM EDT

Hi Scott,

Thanks for contacting us, we're glad to assist you! Giro D'Italia will be broadcasted on fubo Cycling, which is part of the Cylcing Plus Add-on of $8.99/mo. As for the DVR, we're working on enabling it on this channel before Giro Giro D'Italia starts tomorrow.

If you have any further questions, please let us know. We'd be happy to help!

Cheers,
Jorge


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

For those wondering about the Amgen Tour of California - the DVR function is available for this race.

Just as a note for those of you (like me) not familiar with fubo - so far I am very impressed. The streaming quality is fantastic and there are lots of different ways to view their content.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> Thank you though! Still looking. Found some YouTube videos by like, 10 year olds, but I'm not sure I'm going down that path. Yet.


You do know Steephill.tv has all the giro you'd want and then some. 

I was on business last year and got NBC Sports Gold app and annual subscription thing for $39 or $29 or whatever, billed to client. Looks like it will still be active for the Giro and will expense again as I have plenty of trips during the tour.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

9W9W said:


> You do know Steephill.tv has all the giro you'd want and then some.
> 
> I was on business last year and got NBC Sports Gold app and annual subscription thing for $39 or $29 or whatever, billed to client. Looks like it will still be active for the Giro and will expense again as I have plenty of trips during the tour.


NBC does not have rights to the Giro. They will not be broadcasting it.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

NBC does not have the rights to the Giro. Actually the Giro is not being broadcast in the US anywhere. (Movistar Team actually checked with their sources for me and they came up empty). I'll be relying on Steephill for Giro coverage (esp since I'll be watching stages after the fact) or whatever links friends send me.


----------



## scottie (Apr 28, 2004)

KoroninK said:


> NBC does not have the rights to the Giro. Actually the Giro is not being broadcast in the US anywhere. (Movistar Team actually checked with their sources for me and they came up empty). I'll be relying on Steephill for Giro coverage (esp since I'll be watching stages after the fact) or whatever links friends send me.


Well their sources are wrong. fubotv has the US rights and will be broadcasting it. This thread is giving me tired head.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

scottie said:


> Well their sources are wrong. fubotv has the US rights and will be broadcasting it. This thread is giving me tired head.


Fubotv is internet streamed. Not broadcast on TV.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

That is not Television. There are plenty of places to find the Giro on line along a lot of other cycling races. So their sources are correct. There is NO broadcast which means television coverage of the Giro in US. I have my preferred sources on line, which includes steephill and youtube.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Smart move. One crash and they would never live it down. Descents are exciting on their own without points and an official competition anyway.


I agree. Smart move to eliminate it. The riders were not happy about it, the UCI said it wasn't a good idea. I had wished at least a couple of teams would have said something. I really thought Movistar would say something about it as it was their rider who died on a descent in 2011. On the other hand, they typically try to stay out of a lot of things until they have to get involved.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

DVR feature on Fubu is ENABLED!!!! I just used it. Now, it hasn't actually worked yet, so I won't know until tomorrow, but it's enabled!! Woohooo!!!!!


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

Wow this crept up on me. I finish the semester then think I will get a head's up on the Giro - and they are off and rolling already!

I check my NBC Cycling package and it looks like they don't include Giro?!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

PJay said:


> Wow this crept up on me. I finish the semester then think I will get a head's up on the Giro - and they are off and rolling already!
> 
> I check my NBC Cycling package and it looks like they don't include Giro?!


LOL I was just looking at buying that in July.

Eurosport is cracking down on VPN access. Eurosport UK is not geo-blocked even under VPN as of this AM. Bastards.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Marc said:


> LOL I was just looking at buying that in July.
> 
> Eurosport is cracking down on VPN access. Eurosport UK is not geo-blocked even under VPN as of this AM. Bastards.


It's working fine for me over VPN.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

4Crawler said:


> It's working fine for me over VPN.


yup. watching stage 1 now Tiz-Cycling.racing on USTREAM: http://tiz-cycling.racing . Other Sports via VPN (french IP)


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

What!? They're riding already? 

Its official. I am out of it 100% of the time.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

JSR said:


> What!? They're riding already?
> 
> Its official. I am out of it 100% of the time.


It snuck up on me too, as it does every year. OurRBR Velogames Giro fantasy leauges are closed now as well. The good news is that the Giro is LONG and so it keeps on giving.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One of the things I love about this sport is those moments when a Mr. or Mrs. Nobody gets to smack a bunch of Somebodies upside the head. I am at work and haven't watched it yet, by this sounds like it was awesome.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Great stage today, I love the Giro, its the best GT.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One of the things I love about this sport is those moments when a Mr. or Mrs. Nobody gets to smack a bunch of Somebodies upside the head. I am at work and haven't watched it yet, by this sounds like it was awesome. 

2017 Giro d'Italia, stage 1 | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

harryman said:


> Great stage today, I love the Giro, its the best GT.


I agree that it's the best GT most years.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another great Sagan moment. #teamspirit #ridenatural

https://instagram.com/p/BTuWAStjFD0/


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

What an amazing day !!! 

I'm sorry,I did not had the chance to take any pics as I was busy dancing roadside while holding a pink unicorn puppet while the group passed by ! 
For a second I've noticed Nairo Quintana looking at me while speeding by...that made my day .

It's been a fantastic experience,really. The Giro came to Sardinia 26 years ago,I hope it won't take another 26 years..:thumbsup:


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you had a great time.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> One of the things I love about this sport is those moments when a Mr. or Mrs. Nobody gets to smack a bunch of Somebodies upside the head. I am at work and haven't watched it yet, by this sounds like it was awesome.
> 
> 2017 Giro d'Italia, stage 1 | VeloNews.com


Absolutely! Love it, Austrian rider on no ones radar. I didn't see that coming, when he went and got that gap it looked like he might stay out. Great job!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This guy is a class act. Happy he got the win.

Greipel steps up to end Lotto Soudal's dire spring | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Absolutely! Love it, Austrian rider on no ones radar. I didn't see that coming, when he went and got that gap it looked like he might stay out. Great job!


I watched the replay when I got home and they were flying into that finish. It was fun to see him pull that off.


----------



## SNS1938 (Aug 9, 2013)

Rashadabd said:


> This guy is a class act. Happy he got the win.
> 
> Greipel steps up to end Lotto Soudal's dire spring | Cyclingnews.com


Brilliant finish today again. I think Ewen will be the no.1 sprinter in a couple of years (like how Cav had those two or three years of being pretty unstoppable), so I kind of like it when the Cav/Gripel/Kittel group still manage to beat him and delay his arrival at the top by another day or two.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

SNS1938 said:


> Brilliant finish today again. I think Ewen will be the no.1 sprinter in a couple of years (like how Cav had those two or three years of being pretty unstoppable), so I kind of like it when the Cav/Gripel/Kittel group still manage to beat him and delay his arrival at the top by another day or two.


There is no denying he is knocking on the door and right in the mix a lot of the time. He's a lot of fun to watch too. I think the future will involve a lot of battles between him and Gaviria.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Good racing, I like it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Another guy that I am happy to see get a big win. I also didn't realize until today that Katusha-Alpecin is now a Swiss team. It will be interesting to see how that impacts their roster and staff make up in the future. The ownership still has a very Russian influence though.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Another guy that I am happy to see get a big win. I also didn't realize until today that Katusha-Alpecin is now a Swiss team. It will be interesting to see how that impacts their roster and staff make up in the future. The ownership still has a very Russian influence though.


HUGE win for Gaviria! Three stages in, sprint stages no less, and it's been great racing so far! 

On another note, Fubo Cycling is working out well. I'm using the DVR function, you get 3 recordings at any given time and it's been reliable. First one cut out with 53 to go, but I may have done something weird... overall working perfectly, I have Apple TV and and the apps on my phone and iPad. I pull it up on my phone and mirror it to the big screen.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

If I remember right they switched where the license of the team is to try to attract sponsors that wanted nothing to do with them due to the license being held in Russia.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> HUGE win for Gaviria! Three stages in, sprint stages no less, and it's been great racing so far!
> 
> On another note, Fubo Cycling is working out well. I'm using the DVR function, you get 3 recordings at any given time and it's been reliable. First one cut out with 53 to go, but I may have done something weird... overall working perfectly, I have Apple TV and and the apps on my phone and iPad. I pull it up on my phone and mirror it to the big screen.


Here's a nice story about him:

Don?t call him the ?missile? ? Gaviria unlike any other Colombian rider | VeloNews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> If I remember right they switched where the license of the team is to try to attract sponsors that wanted nothing to do with them due to the license being held in Russia.


It will be interesting to see how that works out for them. I actually like their clothing line quite a bit, but I can see how the Russian issue could impact sales and the search for potential sponsors. The tension with Kristoff playing out publicly in the media probably isn't helping either.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Here's a nice story about him:
> 
> Don?t call him the ?missile? ? Gaviria unlike any other Colombian rider | VeloNews.com


Excellent article! Thanks!


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Nibali loses another Domestique... 

Javier Moreno kicked off Giro d'Italia for pushing incident | Cyclingnews.com

If you saw it, there was no question...


----------

